# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Ερώτηση για εξοπλισμό με 3 802.11a links

## karsudan

Καλημερα..

Θα ηθελα μια εμπειρικη συμβουλη, για το τι router να αγορασω, το οποιο θα εχει καρτα σε a-mode.

Θα ηθελα να ειναι κατι μικρο (οχι PC), και με τροφοδοσια χαμηλων Volts (10-20V).  ::  

Ευχαριστω..

----------


## Themis Ap

Θα ήθελες να κάνεις ένα μόνο link ή και παραπάνω?

----------


## karsudan

Σιγουρα να εχει δυνατοτητες επεκτασης...

----------


## Themis Ap

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να προτείνω είναι το routerboard 532A.

Κάνε ένα search στο http://www.skroutz.gr και θα το βρεις.

Επίσης κάνε μία αναζήτηση στο site εδώ και ψάξε για routerboard στην κατηγορία Hardware. Θα βρείς αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πραγματάκια...

----------


## Mick Flemm

δυνατότητες επέκτασης -> PC, με το routerboard 2 links και με το ζόρι...

----------


## senius

> Καλημερα..
> Θα ηθελα μια εμπειρικη συμβουλη, για το τι router να αγορασω, το οποιο θα εχει καρτα σε a-mode.
> Θα ηθελα να ειναι κατι μικρο (οχι PC), και με τροφοδοσια χαμηλων Volts (10-20V).  
> Ευχαριστω..





> Σιγουρα να εχει δυνατοτητες επεκτασης...


Καλημέρα, δες κι εδώ μήπως αλλάξεις γνώμη....:

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32592&start=0
 ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Επίσης πολύ καλή περίπτωση είναι και αυτό Intel BLKD201GLYL-Mini ITX Motherboard

----------


## giorgos92

Καλησπέρα

Είμαι νεος χρήστης και θα ήθελα μερικές διευκρινήσεις.

Θέλω να κάνω 3 802.11a links <600m. Απ' οτι κατάλαβα για να το κάνω αυτό χρειάζεται είτε routerboard είτε ταρατσοpc. Σωστά;
Θα προτιμούσα το routerboard λόγω κόστους αγοράς, ρεύματος κλπ. Με ένα routerboard θεωριτικά πόσα links μπορώ να κάνω; Θα έχω αξιόπιστα και ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα; Θα μπορώ να κάνω περισσότερα links πιό μετά;

Επίσης βλέπω μερικούς κόμβους που έχουν 7 και 10 links. Για ποιό λόγο κάνουν τόσα πολλά; Σε τί τους οφελεί;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## pilgrim

Εξαρταται τι routerboard θα αγορασεις.Μεχρι και τρια λινκ σε α μπορεις να κανεις ,αναλογα βεβαια τι θα βαλεις.Αξιόπιστα και ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα θα εχεις αλλα θα πιανει μεχρι ενα συγκεκριμενο bandwith.Με ταρατσοπισι εχεις περισσοτερες επιλογες και περισσοτερη ''ιπποδυναμη'' σε cpu. Σαφως η καταναλωση ειναι διαφορετικη...
Τα πολλα λινκς που εχεις δει εχει να κανει με τον κομβουχο δηλαδη το ποσο ειναι διατεθιμενος να φτασει.
Π.χ. αν σε μια περιοχη δεν υπαρχουν πολλα λινκ μπορει να βοηθησει με το να κανει και σε αλλους και να βοηθησει στην εξαπλωση του δυκτιου.
Αλλοι κανουν πολλα λινκ διοτι γουσταρουν ολο και ποιο πολυ ταχυτητα χωρις αυτο να ειναι και δεδομενο.
Αυτο απο την αλλη δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι πρεπει να κανεις και εσυ τοσα πολλα λινκ απλα οι αναγκες και οι σκοποι του καθενος εδω μεσα ειναι διαφορετικοι....

----------


## papashark

> Επίσης βλέπω μερικούς κόμβους που έχουν 7 και 10 links. Για ποιό λόγο κάνουν τόσα πολλά; Σε τί τους οφελεί;


Χωρίς να έχει σημασία η σειρά :

1) Απληστία

2) κέφι και διάθεση

3) εξυπηρέτηση νέων κόμβων που κανενας δεν τους κάνει το πρώτο λινκ

4) έτυχε

5) αυτοπροβολή, εγωϊσμός

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> εγώ ζήτησα απλά real time statistics των 40+ mbit per interface ...


Είναι πολύ απλό.
Zήτησε από τον Trackman να σε βάλει στον router του την ώρα που leechάρει.
Χωρίς πλάκα, μπουρί της σόμπας ήταν.

----------


## bedazzled

> το ότι δεν ξέρεις τι είναι uClibc και στην τελική δεν θέλεις να ξέρεις εγώ τι φταίω;


Εγώ που ξέρω τι είναι, δικαιούμαι να ομιλώ; Πού κολλάει όμως η uClibc στην συζήτηση; Αμολάς πεταλούδες όπως αμολάνε τα καλαμάρια μελάνι για να παραπλανήσουν και να την σκαπουλάρουν;  :: 




> εδώ εκτός από τα p2p & torrents παίζουμε και με άλλα πράγματα


Δεν κατάλαβα, τι κακό έχουν τα p2p και τα torrents;;; (ευτυχώς που ξύπνησες από τον μεσαίωνά σου και κατάλαβες ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ότι το dc ΔΕΝ είναι η No1 p2p υπηρεσία!)
Αλήθεια, ξέρεις ποιός είναι No1 στο sharing στο leechers;;; Και καλά κάνει ο μάστορας και μοιράζει.
Αλλά αφού εσύ κόπτεσαι για τα «κακά» p2p γιατί δεν λες τίποτα στο φιλαράκι σου;; Μήπως έχουμε να κάνουμε κι εδώ με φαινόμενο κουμπαριάς;  ::  (άσε μην απαντήσεις, την ξέρω την απάντηση)




> NoVa και δε συμμαζεύεται ...


Ποιός παίζει με nova;




> το AWMN δεν είναι μόνο ταρατσοPC/MikroTik, M$ & p2p hello ... !!


Επίσης δεν είναι μόνο τροφαντά όνειρα για να στήσουμε μια επιχειρησούλα, να βάλουμε και τα φιλαράκια μας που μείνανε «στην απ' έξω» από ΕΕΧΙ-era και να προ-παραγγέλνουμε πανάκριβες Sato καρεκλίτσες με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά προτού καλά-καλά βγει το business plan!
*Αλλά αυτά γιατί δεν τα λες στους νέοπες να ξέρουν τι σκόπο έχεις στο AWMN;*
Μόνο να παραπλανείς ξέρεις, για να βρίσκεις ανυποψίαστους βοηθούς για τις ταρατσάδες σου...

----------


## Philip

Το καλύτερο κομμάτι ....  ::  



> Επίσης δεν είναι μόνο τροφαντά όνειρα για να στήσουμε μια επιχειρησούλα, να βάλουμε και τα φιλαράκια μας που μείνανε «στην απ' έξω» από ΕΕΧΙ-era και να προ-παραγγέλνουμε πανάκριβες Sato καρεκλίτσες με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά προτού καλά-καλά βγει το business plan!
> *Αλλά αυτά γιατί δεν τα λες στους νέοπες να ξέρουν τι σκόπο έχεις στο AWMN;*
> Μόνο να παραπλανείς ξέρεις, για να βρίσκεις ανυποψίαστους βοηθούς για τις ταρατσάδες σου...


'Aψογος ο bedazzled

----------


## acoul

> Το καλύτερο κομμάτι ....  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Επίσης δεν είναι μόνο τροφαντά όνειρα για να στήσουμε μια επιχειρησούλα, να βάλουμε και τα φιλαράκια μας που μείνανε «στην απ' έξω» από ΕΕΧΙ-era και να προ-παραγγέλνουμε πανάκριβες Sato καρεκλίτσες με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά προτού καλά-καλά βγει το business plan!
> ...


τα διαμάντια δεν κρύβονται ...  ::  αν χρειαστεί λάσπη για κανένα αυθαίρετο ξέρουμε τις καλύτερες πηγές ...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> αν χρειαστεί λάσπη για κανένα αυθαίρετο ξέρουμε τις καλύτερες πηγές ...

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποιες απαντήσεις διασπάστηκαν εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=36395

Περί αγορών ο καθένας κάνει συνειδητά την επιλογή του από πού και ποιόν έμπορο θα αγοράσει (τιμή, εγγύηση ή όχι, απο μαγαζι ή online shop,από αμερική ή γαλλία κτλ...κτλ).

Χαρακτηρισμοί πίσω από την οθόνη από όλους μας οδηγούν εύκολα σε παρεξήγηση...

----------


## DragonFighter

Για να ξαναμπούμε στο θέμα μιας κ ο εξοπλισμός είναι το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι στο awmn, ναι το ταρατσοpc είναι η καλύτερη λύση για πολλούς λόγους αλλά δεν μπορείς σε κάθε ταράτσα να βάλεις ρεύμα 220v.
Οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι κάνεις; Μονόδρομος το Mikrotik ή όχι;

----------


## DragonFighter

Γιατί δεν γίνεται συγχώνευση με εδώ: viewtopic.php?f=53&t=36326 ?

----------


## lakis

O δικός μου κόμβος λειτουργεί με ταρατσοpc με τροφοδοτικό 220vac/14vdc το οποίο τροφοδοτεί μία μπαταρία μολύβδου ζελε 12vdc και στη συνέχεια το pico 12-24vdc.
Τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι:
-Ασφάλεια από ηλεκτροπληξία.
-Αποφυγή υπερτάσεων
-Δεν καταλαβαίνω από διακοπές ρεύματος.

----------


## giorgos92

Ψάχνοντας στο internet για το ποιά είναι η καλύτερη λύση και μετά απο διάφορα συγκριτικά τέστ κατέληξα στο οτι η *D201GLY2* φαίνεται να επικρατεί απο άποψη *κόστους*, *κατανάλωσης*, *απόδοσης*, *επεκτασιμότητας* απο όλες τις υπόλοιπες λύσεις. Το μόνο πρόβλημα ( ::  είναι η τροφοδοσία και συγκεκριμένα πώς θα του δώσω ρεύμα απο το διαμέρισμά μου τη στιγμή που δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω 220v στην ταράτσα; Γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να επεκτείνω ένα καλώδιο απο το τροφοδοτικό έως την ταράτσα;

----------


## senius

Η σκέψη να βάλεις δυο μετασχηματιστές 220v/48v, 48v/220, τον εναν κάτω και τον άλλο επάνω?
Ειναι ασφαλές.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γιατί δεν γίνεται συγχώνευση με εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=36326 ?


Αν γίνοταν συγχώνευση όπου χρειάζεται θα έμενα λιγότερο από τα μισά thread που υπάρχουν τώρα στο forum.  ::

----------


## anka

> *PC ΓΙΑ BACKBONE*-*PC ΓΙΑ BACKBONE*-*PC ΓΙΑ BACKBONE*-*PC ΓΙΑ BACKBONE*-*PC ΓΙΑ BACKBONE*


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Η σκέψη να βάλεις δυο μετασχηματιστές 220v/48v, 48v/220, τον εναν κάτω και τον άλλο επάνω?
> Ειναι ασφαλές.


Από που προτείνετε να βρούμε κάτι τέτοιο; Τιμούλα;

----------


## senius

Διάβασε εδώ κάτω κάτω στην σελίδα:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32592&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30

----------


## Trackman

Για τον acoul!
Πόσα mbit πίανει το voyage?  ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Έλα Αλέκο πόσα είπες?
Πόσα ?

----------


## Trackman

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Ρίξε και το σποτάκι!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

20mbit  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 962fm

Tελικα απο οτι καταλαβα οσοι εχουν rb η wrap και δεν εχουν την πολυτελεια των 220v στην ταρατσα ειναι για τα μπαζα οποτε τσαμπα πεδευομαστε.Μπραβο αυτη ειναι η αναπτυξη του δυκτιου

----------


## 962fm

Μαλον το hobby δεν λεει τιποτα

----------


## 962fm

Το να κανεις μια ιδιοκατασκευη τελικα απο το να στησεις ενα pc στην ταρατσα ειναι πιο δυσκολο οποτε ολοι πανε στην ευκολη λυση ταρατσοpc και παει το hobby και η δημιουργια στο καλο.Απο εμενα αυτα lingas πολλα χρονια και με ζευξεις ανω των 150km σε TV

----------


## acoul

βασικά Νίκο γνωριζόμαστε όλοι σχεδόν μεταξύ μας τόσο καιρό και απλά πειραζόμαστε έτσι για να μην ατονεί το φόρουμ. ότι κάνεις, αν το κάνεις καλά, με μεράκι και φροντίδα, καλό θα βγει. και τα ταρατσοPC αν είναι καλοκατασκευασμένα και προσεγμένα την δουλειά τους καλά την κάνουν, το ίδιο και τα embedded και όλες οι άλλες ιδιοκατασκευές. Το ζητούμενο είναι υψηλές ταχύτητες, σταθερές ζεύξεις και όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη κατανάλωση ... ο πλανήτης μας δεν αντέχει άλλο ... οι νέες λύσεις της Intel με τους πράσινους επεξεργαστές αν υιοθετηθούν γρήγορα θα είναι ότι καλύτερο και για την δική μας δραστηριότητα ... μέχρι τότε τα alix κάνουν μια αξιοπρεπέστατη δουλειά και σε πολύ καλή τιμή μια και τα 220 volt στην ταράτσα και σε εξωτερικό χώρο δεν είναι ότι πιο φρόνιμο. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση PoE / PicoPSU για τα ταρατσοPC !!

----------


## papashark

> Το να κανεις μια ιδιοκατασκευη τελικα απο το να στησεις ενα pc στην ταρατσα ειναι πιο δυσκολο οποτε ολοι πανε στην ευκολη λυση ταρατσοpc και παει το hobby και η δημιουργια στο καλο.Απο εμενα αυτα lingas πολλα χρονια και με ζευξεις ανω των 150km σε TV


Xαλάρωσε, πιες ένα καφέ, απόλαυσε την κυριακάτικη λιακάδα....

Γράφεις πράγματα πολύ επιθετικά που δεν είναι σωστά.

Οσον αφορά τον ρούτερ, το ίδιο ιδιοκατασκευή είναι είτε βάλεις κάποιο embeded σύστημα, είτε βάλεις PC, μην σου πω ότι στην περίπτωση του PC θέλει πολύ περισσότερη δουλειά. 

Αρα δεν τα λες καλά, η εύκολη λύση είναι τα routerboards, έτοιμα κουτιά, ένα καλώδιο δικτύου όλο κιόλο στην ταράτσα με POE, το κρεμάς και στον ιστό, και είσαι έτοιμος.

Τα wrap ειδικά, αλλά και τα routerboard δεν μπορούν να έχουν την απόδωση ενός PC, από την άλλη όμως η αλήθεια είναι ότι πολύ κόμβοι δεν θα δουν ποτέ τόσα πολλά mbit να περνάνε από επάνω τους ώστε να αξίζει τον κόπο. Βέβαια χτίζεις τον κόμβο σου κάνοντας πρόβλεψη για το μέλλον, έτσι όταν το μόνο που υπήρχε ήταν 802.11b links των 5mbit, στην ταράτσα βάζαμε και P1 !

Aπό την άλλη μεριά κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να πάνε PC στην ταράτσα, δεν μπορούν να βάλουν 220V, δεν μπορούν να έχουν 20 κεραίες, οπότε αυτός που πάει για 2 άντε 3 λινκ με το ζόρι, μπορεί να επιζήσει και με routerboards, (ακόμα και βάζοντας ένα για κάθε λινκ), ειδικά αν αντέχει το κόστος.

Το hobby αυτό να ξερεις εδώ μέσα δεν είναι ίδιο για όλους. 

Για άλλους awmn hobby σημαίνει να σηκώσουν υπηρεσίες
Για άλλους awmn hobby σημαίνει να πειραματιστούν
Για άλλους awmn hobby σημαίνει να μιλάνε με τους φίλους τους
Για άλλους awmn hobby σημαίνει να σηκώσουν 20 λινκς
Για άλλους awmn hobby σημαίνει να κάνουν ιδιοκατασκευές
Για άλλους awmn hobby σημαίνει να έχουν ιντερνετ γιατί στην ουσία το Internet είναι το hobby τους...

Οπότε μην τα πέρνεις, ο καθένας βλέπει διαφορετικά τα πράγματα, είμαστε πάρα πολλοί για να έχουμε τα ίδια κριτήρια, τους ίδιους στόχους, το ίδιο μεράκι...

----------


## Neuro

> Γιατί δεν γίνεται συγχώνευση με εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=36326 ?


Έγινε συγχώνευση των δύο θεμάτων. Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!!!  ::

----------

